
Ask HN: Instant Startup Stack Deployment? - manav
Not too long ago I saw a post about a service that will instantly deploy a full startup stack (hosting, db, cdn, analytics, email, etc). I can&#x27;t find it any longer. Does anyone know what it was or of any similar services?<p>Thanks.
======
verdverm
We're working on something like that plus low code

[https://hofstadter.io](https://hofstadter.io)

